# Fresh Apple Butter Cake



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cake/fresh-apple-butter-cake.html

Fresh Apple Butter Cake

This fresh apple butter cake is melt in your mouth tender with the perfect balance of sugar and spices. The outside has a little bit of a sugary crust. Inside, it's moist and full of apples in every bite. This is a very dense cake that's not overly sweet. Powdered sugar sprinkled on top does add a hint of sweetness. We did add pecans and love the crunch and nutty flavor they added. Angela is right, this is the perfect apple cake recipe.

Note: Every oven is different, but we checked the cake in an hour and it was perfectly cooked.

Ingredients:

3 c. all-purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp. ground cloves
1 c. butter, softened
2 c. granulated sugar
3 eggs
1/4 c. vegetable oil
3 c. apples, peeled and chopped
1 c. nuts, chopped

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 325 F. Grease a 10" tube pan, 2 loaf pans or a 13x9" cake pan.
2. Sift flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon and cloves into a bowl; set aside.
3. Cream together butter and sugar; add eggs and oil. Mix well.
4. Add dry ingredients; stir until blended.
5. Stir in chopped apples. Add nuts (if desired).
6. Stir until completely blended.
7. Pour batter into the greased pan.
8. Bake 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean. (Check it after the 1 hour time, mine is always just about done then.)
9. Cool cake.
10. When cooled, sprinkle with confectioners' sugar, if you like. It's just as good without any topping at all.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like a good recipe, but I do wonder why it's called Apple Butter cake. Maybe it was originally served with apple butter? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know...I would have thought it was made with apple butter considering the name!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm saving this one. Looks like it would be yummy in the fall. Thanks Phoenix. :sm24:


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

It has apples and butter hence"Apple Butter".☺
Would you use Granny Smith?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Granny Smith apples would be a little too tart, I'd think. I like HoneyCrisp, personally.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> Granny Smith apples would be a little too tart, I'd think. I like HoneyCrisp, personally.


Thank you.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I just printed it out and will try it.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting; I saved this recipe!


----------

